
Growth Guide: How to Set Up, Staff and Scale a Growth Program - anuh
https://blog.ycombinator.com/growth-guide2017/
======
hi1234567890
1: A/B test as fast as you can. Frequency is Key 2: Ensure your reach of A/B
testing is enabled. Meaning, across the entire customer journey. Top, Mid,
Bottom of funnel. 3: Challenge your team to do advance a/b testing. Example,
personalization, Multivariate testing.

Number 1 is key to ensure you understand what YOUR specific end users are
responsive to, relative to the category of business you are in. Its different
for each vertical.

Growth doesn't have to be complex. Measure some stuff and test some stuff. Go,
go, go.

If you don't have enough traffic to A/B test. Then you have bigger problems to
solve.

------
anuh
Hi Eveyone, I am Anu here, a Partner at YC's Continuity Fund. Happy to chat
about anything discussed in this post and would love any feedback.

~~~
auston
Hello Anu! How would you recommend selling these metrics to people focused on
things like app downloads or user signups? Essentially, how would you
recommend advocating for adopting these metrics?

~~~
anuh
Great question. This really has to come top down and starts with the CEO. If
the CEO urges the team to focus on the right metrics and asks questions on
weekly reports then over time this will be in the DNA of the entire
organization. Else it is really hard to get the organization to adopt these
metrics

~~~
matco11
Great points. Also the sooner you adopt this discipline, the better it is.

...It's never too early. While, the longer you wait to do it, the harder it is
to get everyone to adopt them

